# Feminine job nouns



## fedcas

I know that in German (other than Italian, for example) each job must have its feminine form. Can you tell me something more about this? Is it due to sexual parity? Is it a rule introduced by law? And how many years ago has this happened?


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

fedcas said:


> I know that in german (other than italian, for example) each job must have its feminine form. Can you tell me something more about this? Is it due to sexual parity? Is it a rule introduced by law? And how many years ago has this happened?



That's not really true. If you offer a job, you have to do that for both sexes. But it's up to you in which way:

"Assistent/in gesucht."
"Bäcker(in) gesucht."
"Bürokraft gesucht"
"Buchhalter (m/w) gesucht."


----------



## fedcas

Uh, I thought every job noun had the -in form... so Bürokraft is an example of nouns that keep the same writing for both sexes.

Anyway what you wrote made me think to nouns such as Artz => Ärztin, is it possible to use the first two writings with those kind of nouns?


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

fedcas said:


> Uh, I thought every job noun had the -in form... so Bürokraft is an example of nouns that keep the same writing for both sexes.



Yes, that's because "Kraft" is totally gender neutral. But it's very usual for all kind of - though not restricted to - "supporting jobs".

Bürokraft, Schreibkraft, Lehrkraft...



fedcas said:


> Anyway what you wrote made me think to nouns such as Artz => Ärztin, is it possible to use the first two writings with those kind of nouns?



Yes, usually it's very easy to switch a male jobname into a female one, just by adding an "in" at the end. That works not always, and sometimes you also have to switch a vowel into an umlaut.

Arzt - Ärztin
Bäcker - Bäckerin
Chirurg - Chirurgin
Ingenieur - Ingenieurin
Soldat - Soldatin

The last one is a funny thing. "Soldat" was gender neutral in the first place. But is was a male domain, so we "needed" a new word, when we get female soldiers.


----------



## Savra

@fedcas:
Ich wußte das noch nicht, und ich habe auch schon Stellengesuche gesehen, wo eindeutig nur Frauen gesucht wurden. Ob das rechtens ist, kann ich Dir nicht sagen.

Anders als in anderen Sprachen gibt es im deutschen auch nur eine allgemeine, geschlechtneutrale Form (Arzt) und eine spezielle weibliche Form (Ärztin).

Ganz stimmt das nicht, da wir noch die Endungen -erpel und -erich haben, die speziell das biologische männliche Geschlecht kennzeichneten. Aber außer beim Wüterich und vielleicht wenigen anderen Wörtern werden diese nicht verwendet. Deren Bedeutung ist den meisten wohl nicht einmal bekannt.

Die Formen, die in Stellenanzeigen verwendet werden, hat Cpt.Eureka bereits vollständig aufgezählt.



Cpt.Eureka said:


> But is was a male domain, so we "needed" a new word, when we get female soldiers.


Soldat ist doch geschlechtsneutral, so wie natürlich auch 99% aller anderen Berufsbezeichnungen. Politische Spinnerei und Diskriminierungen gibt es natürlich immer. Was soll man aber auch groß tun, außer den Kopf zu schütteln, wenn zu Guttenberg von einer Kürzung des Wehrdienstes für Soldaten und Soldatinnen spricht? Das sagt doch alles.

Ist es nicht seltsam, daß die weibliche Form von erhabenem Status zu gedankenlosem Anhängsel verkommt und in geistiger Umnachtung die Sprache ihrer allgemeinen Form beraubt wird? Es verwundert mich immer wieder, daß gerade die Feministen derart bemüht waren, die Diskriminierung einzuführen und die Frauen von der Allgemeinheit auszuschließen. Obwohl gerade deswegen der sprachliche Feminismus des letzten Jahrhunderts selbst von ehemaligen Anhängern kritisiert wird und im Kerne seine Bedeutung verlor, hält das die Politiker nicht von phrasenhaftem Sprachmüll ab; und der Auszubildende ohne Hauptschulabschluß ist vermutlich stolz auf seine fünf Silben, hätte er früher deren nur zwei besessen!


----------



## sokol

Ich kann nicht für Deutschland sprechen, aber in Österreich ist es tatsächlich so, dass Stellenanzeigen geschlechtsneutral sein müssen - und ich würd vermuten, dass da Cpt. Eureka wohl auch für Deutschland recht hat. 

Aber da fedcas möglicherweise nicht gut genug Deutsch kann, weiter auf Englisch:

fedcas - it is indeed the case here in Austria (where I live) that job descriptions must be gender neutral, and Cpt. Eureka said that the same's true for Germany; but as he explained, there are workarounds the double gender forms, if one prefers them.

For some jobs the "-in"-form is not an option, like: "Krankenschwester" ("female nurse", here it is the other way round, the female one was the one most used - actually almost the only one used in former times); here there's no "-in"-form, and the male term for the same job is "Krankenpfleger" (and not "Krankenbruder" ).

I guess there are a couple more like that but most follow the pattern mentioned.


----------



## Sepia

Yes, we had this before in other threads. It is actually a equal rights movement thing that we had to invent feminine forms for words that really did not need one.

The funny thing is that in Denmark the women's liberation to the whole thing in the opposite direction: They use the masculine form of "teacher" also for female teachers and the female form of "nurse" also for male nurses.


----------



## vacoda

The use of gender neutral forms or the use of both - male and female forms - was introduced by the women's liberation movement that started in the 70s. The reason behind it was to make the female half of the population linguistically *visible*. 

And if someone states that a term like "Soldat" or "Lehrer" is gender neutral when it evokes only pictures of male persons, I just have to disagree. That's exactly the mindset that feminists fought: that the male form is the neutral form, applicable for women as well whereas the female form is to be used as something "special" and not applicable for the majority of the population.


----------



## Savra

> That's exactly the mindset that feminists fought: that the male form is  the 
> neutral form …

Natürlich ist das grammatische Geschlecht allgemein neutral hinsichtlich des biologischen Geschlechts. Es gibt daher das generische Maskulinum, das generische Femininum und generische Neutrum.

Ein Nomen Agentis ist meistens generisch maskulin, erhält aber wie jedes Hauptwort in der Mehrzahl einen weiblichen Artikel.

> … applicable for women as well whereas the female form  is to be 
> used as something "special" and not applicable for the majority  of the 
> population.

Wie gut, daß die In-Formen nun endlich so allgemeingültig sind, wie es die generischen Formen schon immer waren.


----------



## Hutschi

There are some names without male form: Krankenschwester, for example.


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

"Krankenschwester/in gesucht."

Actually, I wouldn't be surprised, to read that in a job offer, I think.


----------



## Sepia

Hutschi said:


> There are some names without male form: Krankenschwester, for example.


 
What about "Krankenpfleger" - does that indicate a lower qualification than "Krankenschwester"? 

(If so "Krankenschwester m/w" would be correct.)


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

Sepia said:


> What about "Krankenpfleger" - does that indicate a lower qualification than "Krankenschwester"?



No, the official term is "Gesundheits- und Krankenpfleger(in)" . The old terms "Krankenschwester" and "Krankenpfleger(in)" are synonym. The lower qualificated jobs have other names.


----------



## Hutschi

In case of my wife:

She is "Sprechstundenschwester". A similar job was "Sprechstundenhilfe". The difference is that "Sprechstundenschwester" required to study (Fachschulstudium) while "Sprechstundenhilfe" required 2 years learning. 

But in both cases almost only women have this profession. I never saw a man there.

"Sprechstundenhilfe" is a kind of downqualification if you are Sprechstundenschwester and have to accept this kind of work and includes lower wages, too.

Not many years ago "Sprechstundenhilfe" was renamed officially, I do not know exactly to what, because it is a kind of discriminating. 

The most people here use the name "Schester"+Vorname traditionally and informally - independend on the status.

I do not know exactly how this works in the west.  

The naming problem is not really a problem anymore, because there are much bigger problems now in the health system - permanent changes ...

Krankenpfleger was a different profession compared to Krankenschwester. But the professions changed during the last twenty years dramatically. So I can only say "I don't know".

On topic in this thread is an additional phenomenon:

There was not only "in" but also "mann":

Example:
Hauptmann, and others.

There are two possible feminine forms: Hauptfrau and Hauptmännin. I am in doubt they are used. Are they used, and where?


----------



## vacoda

Savra said:


> > That's exactly the mindset that feminists fought: that the male form is  the
> > neutral form …
> 
> Natürlich ist das grammatische Geschlecht allgemein neutral hinsichtlich des biologischen Geschlechts. Es gibt daher das generische Maskulinum, das generische Femininum und generische Neutrum.
> [...]
> > … applicable for women as well whereas the female form  is to be
> > used as something "special" and not applicable for the majority  of the
> > population.
> 
> Wie gut, daß die In-Formen nun endlich so allgemeingültig sind, wie es die generischen Formen schon immer waren.



Nur, dass eben genau die Behauptung der Allgemeingültigkeit jener "generischen" Formen in Zweifel zu ziehen ist. Ich wiederhole mich, aber: Berufsbezeichnungen wie "Soldat", "Professor" oder "Arzt" rufen in allererster Linie männliche Vertreter dieses Berufsstandes hervor. Weswegen also sollten sich Frauen hier generös "mitgemeint" fühlen? Wieso sollten sich Angehörige des weiblichen Geschlechts unter eine andere Gruppe subsummieren lassen, als seien sie nur eine Unterart der als "allgemeingültig-unmarkiert-neutral" behaupteten männlichen Variante?


----------



## Hutschi

Wir müssen auch unterscheiden, dass hier zusätzliche umgangssprachliche Wendungen zutreffen und dass die "...in"-Form nicht allgemeingültig ist, wenngleich sie es fast ist.

Anrede:
"Frau Professor" wurde früher die Ehefrau des Professors angesprochen.
"Frau Professorin" habe ich noch nie gehört.

"Professorin Müller" als Anrede habe ich auch noch nicht gehört.

Wir stellen ein: Hier ist die Form "Professorin" möglich.

Die Form "Doktorin" habe ich noch nicht gehört, obwohl sie möglich wäre.

"Frau Bürgermeisterin" habe ich noch nicht gehört, dagegen "die Bürgermeisterin" schon.


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

vacoda said:


> Ich wiederhole mich, aber: Berufsbezeichnungen wie "Soldat", "Professor" oder "Arzt" rufen in allererster Linie männliche Vertreter dieses Berufsstandes hervor.



Ich bin da ganz bei Dir. Es wäre auch dringend erforderlich, die Wehrpflicht nicht nur auf Männer zu beschränken. M.E. sollte man sie ganz abschaffen, doch solange es sie noch gibt, sollte sie auch für alle gelten, womit dann auch das Bild des weiblichen Soldaten zu einer Selbstverständlichkeit wird.

Es ist im Deutschen relativ einfach, sprachlich eine weibliche Form zu bilden. Daher gehen wir wohl auch davon aus, dass es getan wird. Wenn der Begriff "Ärztin" gang und gäbe ist, warum sollte ich mir dann unter "Arzt" nicht automatisch einen Mann vorstellen?


----------



## Savra

Cpt.Eureka said:


> Es ist im Deutschen relativ einfach, sprachlich eine weibliche Form zu bilden. Daher gehen wir wohl auch davon aus, dass es getan wird. Wenn der Begriff "Ärztin" gang und gäbe ist, warum sollte ich mir dann unter "Arzt" nicht automatisch einen Mann vorstellen?


Weil es dann keine allgemeine Form mehr gäbe, und das wäre katastrophal, sowohl menschlich wie syntaktisch wie grammatisch wie semantisch.

Man kennt sie ja, Sätze wie „_Merkel ist die erste weibliche Kanzlerin_“ oder, aus der SZ, den schon Ickler in seinem Blog zitierte: „_Christine Stradtner ist evangelische Pfarrerin,  wie ihr Mann Uwe.“_ Ohne eine allgemeine Form steht man vor einem Problem, ohne eine allgemeine Form sind die Sätze grammatisch nicht handhabbar, und die Versuche mit Klammern und Strichen führen zu irrsinnigsten Taten, die sich nicht einmal mehr vorlesen lassen. Das läuft dem Sinn von Sprache zuwider.

Es kommt selbstverständlich auf den Kontext an, es kommt auf die Geläufigkeit eines Wortes an. Vor 50 Jahren etwa war es durchaus normal, daß eine Frau mit Doktor Sowieso unterzeichnete, während es eine Trennung zwischen König und Königin schon immer gab und auch Sprachen wie das Englische eine Unterscheidung kennen.

Während ein Satz wie „sie wollte schon immer Busfahrer werden“ alltäglich ist und in jeder Zeitung stehen könnte, klingt ein Satz „der Fahrer strich seinen Rock glatt“ oder „sie war nicht immer Unterschichtlerin“ seltsam. Eindeutigkeit gab es hier wohl noch nie, der Kontext war immer notwendig. 
*
@vacoda:*
*> Berufsbezeichnungen wie "Soldat", "Professor" oder "Arzt" rufen in  
> allererster Linie männliche Vertreter dieses Berufsstandes hervor*
Selbstverständlich tun sie das. Wieviele Frauen kennst Du denn, die Soldat oder Professor sind? Bei Ärzten hat es sich etwas gewandelt, aber ansonsten stellt man sich die Dinge natürlich nach der Wirklichkeit vor. Wenig überraschend.

Es ändert aber nichts am generischen Maskulinum, nichts daran, daß auf einem Ärztekongreß Frauen und Männer anzutreffen sind, nichts daran, daß es keine grammatische Form für das männliche Geschlecht gibt, nichts daran, daß deswegen Sätze häßlich entstellt würden und als einziger gangbare Weg eine Doppelnennung möglich wäre.

Da kann man sich auf den Kopf stellen wie man möchte: es gibt keine grammatische Struktur, keinen Prefix, keinen Suffix, keinen Infix, eben einfach nix, um das männliche biologische Geschlecht zu kennzeichnen – das gibt es nur für die Frau.

Wenn es also im Gleichberechtigung ginge, dann ginge es allenfalls um eine Abschaffung der in-Endung. Das wäre bedauerlich, ebenso wie es bedauerlich ist, daß die deutsche Sprache keine Endung für das männliche Geschlecht kennt.

Noch weiter als Politiker und Politikerinnen treiben es nur noch die Juristen und Juristinnen, die selbst den Sachen dieser Welt ein weibliches Geschlecht andichten, nur weil sie weiblichen grammatischen Geschlechtes sind. Was las ich doch vorgestern erst? Irgend etwas von der Politik, die zur Gönnerin der Revolution werde. Hm, gut, stammt nicht von einem Juristen, zugegeben.


----------



## Sowka

Savra said:


> Es ändert aber nichts am generischen Maskulinum, nichts daran, daß auf einem Ärztekongreß Frauen und Männer anzutreffen sind, nichts daran, daß es keine grammatische Form für das männliche Geschlecht gibt, nichts daran, daß deswegen Sätze häßlich entstellt würden und als einziger gangbare Weg eine Doppelnennung möglich wäre.



Hallo Savra 

Ah, alles klar: Das generische Maskulinum, das ganz neutral für alle gilt. Dann sagst Du sicherlich:

*Sie ist Sekretär des Abteilungsleiters.*

_Sekretär_ ist ja neutral und gilt für alle. Die Endung -in ist eine abscheuliche Neuerfindung. Alles klar.

* * * * 

Selbstverständlich: Die Sprache beschreibt zunächst das, was ist. Sie schreibt genau dadurch aber auch tendenziell das fort, was ist, nämlich: 

_Der Abteilungsleiter ist *der* Abteilungsleiter.
Die Sekretärin ist *die* Sekretärin.
_
Und genau diese Verhärtung sollte durch die bewusste Erweiterung der rein-männlichen (neutralen?) Bezeichnungen um das -in aufgeweicht werden. Es sollten neue Möglichkeiten ins Auge gefasst werden, mit den Mitteln der Sprache. Ich denke: Das ist nicht der *Kern* der Auseinandersetzung um Gleichbehandlung und Gleichberechtigung. Es hat Wildwüchse gegeben (ich denke noch an eine Mitteilung meiner Gewerkschaft: Dieser Tarifvertrag gilt nur für die Mitgliederinnen   und Mitglieder der IG Metall). Aber es war (und ist, offenbar) ein bedeutender Anreiz zum Denken und zum Erneuern.


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

Sowka said:


> *Sie ist Sekretär des Abteilungsleiters.*



Stimmt natürlich. Das Problem ist immer nur, dass die Leute es dann gleich wieder übertreiben müssen. Gerade wenn Mehrzahlen verwendet werden, kommt man m. E. meist ohne die explizit feminine Form aus:

"Die Wähler haben entschieden."
"Die Bürger unseres Landes."
"Die Pöbler zogen durch die Stadt."
"Der Ärztekongress tagte."

Ich käme hier nie auf die Idee, dass nur Männer damit gemeint sind.

Dieses ständige "Wählerinnen und Wähler", "Bürgerinnen und Bürger" wirkt auf mich übertrieben "political correct".


----------



## Sowka

Cpt.Eureka said:


> Stimmt natürlich. Das Problem ist immer nur, dass die Leute es dann gleich wieder übertreiben müssen. Gerade wenn Mehrzahlen verwendet werden, kommt man m. E. meist ohne die explizit feminine Form aus:
> 
> "Die Wähler haben entschieden."
> "Die Bürger unseres Landes."
> "Die Pöbler zogen durch die Stadt."
> "Der Ärztekongress tagte."
> 
> Ich käme hier nie auf die Idee, dass nur Männer damit gemeint sind.
> 
> Dieses ständige "Wählerinnen und Wähler", "Bürgerinnen und Bürger" wirkt auf mich übertrieben "political correct".



Hallo Cpt.Eureka 

Das ist ja wahr (und ich sprach auch über die Wildwüchse). Aber in diesem Thread geht es um *Beruf*sbezeichnungen, und da steht meine Aussage.


----------



## Cpt.Eureka

Sowka said:


> Das ist ja wahr (und ich sprach auch über die Wildwüchse). Aber in diesem Thread geht es um *Beruf*sbezeichnungen, und da steht meine Aussage.



Selbst hier ist wieder alles eine Frage des Kontexts. 

"Sie sollten das mit einem Anwalt bereden."
Das würde ich nicht als Aufforderung betrachten, nur einen männlichen Juristen aufzusuchen.

Soll sich "Ärzte ohne Grenzen" jetzt echt umbenennen, damit sich auch Ärztinnen angesprochen fühlen?

Interessanterweise habe ich auch noch keinen Politiker sagen hören: "Wir müssen auch die Bankerinnen und Banker zur Verantwortung ziehen."


----------



## Sowka

Cpt.Eureka said:


> Selbst hier ist wieder alles eine Frage des Kontexts.



Exakt. Und mein Kontext, für die Anhänger des generischen Maskulinums als "neutraler, alles umschließender Form", ist:

_Sie ist Sekretär des Abteilungsleiters.

* * * * * * * *

_PS am Morgen: 

Hallo allerseits 

Ich will mich nicht herumstreiten; ich will einfach nur meinen Standpunkt dazu klarstellen (das habe ich in meinem Posting oben, im eher inhaltlichen Teil, versucht). Ich denke, dass dieses Problem der Gruppenanrede schon vor vielen, vielen Jahren ausdiskutiert wurde. In meinem Umfeld gibt es das *krampfhafte* Bezeichnen und Doppelbenennen bei Gruppenanreden schon lange nicht mehr: Die taz hat ihr Binnen-I schon vor Jahren abgeschafft, Betriebsvereinbarungen "bei uns" sind mit dem Satz etwa folgenden Wortlauts versehen "Die im Text stehenden männlichen Bezeichnungen gelten auch für die weiblichen Beschäftigten"; es haben sich weibliche Wörter für Berufsbezeichnungen inzwischen ordentlich etabliert. 

Auf diesem Gebiet der Gruppenanrede ist meiner Meinung nach also eigentlich alles besprochen. 

Interessant ist allerdings meiner Meinung nach immer noch das Gebiet der *Berufsbezeichnung für die einzelne Person*. Darauf zielte mein - vielleicht etwas polemisches - Beispiel mit dem Sekretär ab.

Für den Beruf der Sekretärin, mit dem in Betrieben üblichen Tätigkeitsfeld, gibt es schlicht kein generisches Maskulinum.
Ein Sekretär nämlich ist etwas anderes: Etwa ein Gewerkschaftssekretär, der Sekretär einer Partei.

Ein solches sprachliches Problem zu betrachten und einer geschlechterübergreifenden Lösung zuzuführen halte ich immer noch für ein lohnenswertes Unterfangen.

Ich wünsche Euch einen schönen Tag!


----------



## Hutschi

Bei einigen traditionellen Männerberufen gibt es keine mir bekannte feminine Form:

Seemann - Seemännin? Seefrau? (nach Wortbildungsregeln)
Bergmann - Bergmännin? Sehr wenig Fundstellen im Netz.  Bergfrau? Wikipedia sagt: "*Die Bergfrau* (isl. _Fjallkonan_) ist die  weibliche nationale  Personifikation Islands." - also etwas anderes.

Am ehesten funktioniert wohl noch "...männin". Aber gibt es den Begriff?

Ich würde aber denken, es heißt: Sie ist Seemann. Sie ist Bergmann.


----------

